# Help me choose a soil sample test lab



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

The popular names I see bounced around a lot are:

Logan Labs- doesn't provide recommendations. Doesnt seem to visually "low, optimal, high, etc.
A&L Great Lakes- ?? Charts dont show "Optimal".
Waypoint Analytics- Don't do samples from Kansas? Only have a few states listed on their site. Reports look flashy.

I did read the great G-Man thread comparing the 3...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=2533

I tried the K-State Extension test last year. Not sure I liked it.
The results took a long time and they kinda fiddle-farted around with the whole process.

Someone just tell me what to use :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Waypoint will do samples from Kansas. You just ship it to their site. Pick from their sites which one does the test you want. USPS small box and fill out their form.

I dont fully trust the "optimal" in any chart. For sure you want to be above deficient, but optimal is subjective.

Two other labs Brookside and Midwest


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

g-man said:


> Waypoint will do samples from Kansas. You just ship it to their site. Pick from their sites which one does the test you want. USPS small box and fill out their form.
> 
> I dont fully trust the "optimal" in any chart. For sure you want to be above deficient, but optimal is subjective.


Derp. I totally misunderstood.
The states listed are the ones that do specific tests.
Not they only accept samples from that state.

The customer service lady is going to be confused when she sees my email in the morning :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@craigdt See my edits for two more excellent labs.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

I would second Waypoint. They are extremely fast. I shipped mine on Wed, they got it on Thursday, and they did the test on Friday.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Use your local AG extension.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Soil savy seems to be popular.Gonna try it


----------

